# Major Crimes



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

So far, the first three episodes have been pretty interesting. It's mostly the same cast as The Closer, so there's solid continuity, just a new emphasis on how they get their bad guy.

Raydor is a strong contrast to Brenda - very stiff and formal, so she's struggling to bond with the team and take up her leadership position. And they've moved Taylor up pretty much filling in as the hard-assed boss who's mainly worried about the political angle. 

So far the killers have been pretty easy to spot, but then again, the Closer had mostly given up on the shocking twist, "oh my god, I can't believe it was him!" story lines long ago. So it mostly comes down to how they manage to get the confession and seal the plea bargain. It's not as exciting as how Brenda used to do it, but compelling none the less.

The one thing that bugs me is that with The Closer and Brenda she was always driven by getting justice for the victim. This caused her to be totally driven and frequently to do crazy/extreme things. So far with Major Crimes the justice for the victim angle has been downplayed and replaced with a focus on the legal/police process. It's just not as emotionally engaging as before.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm really not liking the kid story line.

I keep hoping he'll be the next victim.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I found that the last few seasons of The Closer Brenda's character and personal life became a little too overpowering. With Major Crimes, the other characters are coming out more, which I like. 

And yeah, the kid's gotta go.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have not had a chance to sit down any of the episodes since the premiere but anxiously looking forward to doing it one night soon. 
I was hoping the kid was only going to be there for the premiere episode but sounds as if he might be there longer. Shows that tend to introduce new child characters always go down hill. I realize Major Crimes is a 'new' show but for the most part it is nothing more then The Closer with a new name and lead.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't know that I would call him a child. The actor is almost 21 and looks 25.
He is supposed to be 15 or 16 I think.

It is not working.
I cant stand Captain Raydor.

But my wife likes it so I bite my tongue, and blood is gushing from my mouth.


----------



## eakes (Sep 22, 2007)

The last two shows of Closer and the first two of Major Crimes leaned heavily on operating from the 'lawyer book', emphasising the importance of following the law in searches and questioning and eventually 'cutting a deal' to get offenders in jail. This was a major departure from Brenda's trickery and sleight of hand in getting confessions. (most of her confessions would not have held up in court)

Major Crimes was going to be about following the law to put criminals in jail. However, last nights show fell back on using trickery to locate a vital piece of evidence and a subsequent confession - no lawyers and no deals!

Major Crimes does not have the energy of Closer and I suspect it will flounder its way to an early grave.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

*Not to give too much away*, but they've resolved some of the issues with the kid/teen, so I think he may get less annoying going forward. His story is the one thing that's humanizing Raydor and making her less stiff. Plus, it's a way of giving us her back story.

I think they're taking a risk making her so rigid. Even her apartment is practically perfect in every way. Check out the pictures on the wall behind her desk - they're perfectly aligned in a tight grid with each frame exactly aligned and the corners touching just so.

It stands in stark contrast to the early Closer episode when Brenda's cat had kittens and Detective Gabriel had to herd all the little kittens through her house.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

This weeks (9/4) show was weak.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

No issue with the kid as being a kid, just that they should have chosen better.

So far the show is OK, As with most shows I'm not interested in a second viewing. 

The second season of Grimm has been fine too. NBC must like it they way they gave it a early start boosting it with the Olympics.


----------



## Ned C (Mar 6, 2008)

Raders voice is so monotone, like finger nails on a blackboard.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm really starting to enjoy this series. I'm still one episode behind, but the one with the young prostitute locked in the bathroom was really good. The show is starting to find it's own personality.


----------



## MurphieNB (Sep 13, 2006)

I have to admit that after the first few episodes, my wife and I were willing to pass on the series. But we've endured, and have really enjoyed the last episodes. 

Agree very much with the post about the kid humanizing Raydor. Don't know where the story line is going with him, but wouldn't be surprised if he ended up with her permanently.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Returning on Monday, 10 Jun at 9 PM EDT for Season 2

READ MORE



> *Nadine Velazquez* to Be a Series Regular on the TNT Hit Drama Series "_Major Crimes_"
> 
> She'll play Deputy D.A. Emma Rios who is newly assigned to the Phillip Stroh case.


READ MORE


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

That can only improve the show. I'd been rooting for her to get a show for a long time. It serves the producers of _Charlie's Angels_ right that their show failed; possibly if they had not killed Nadine off in the first ep, we would still be watching it.

I still like MC, and it and The Closer before it have always been ensemble efforts with strong players, but that said, Raydor is no Brenda; the top two characters (the other being Pope) are sorely missed.

I think what keeps this show going is James Duff, who contributed greatly to how good _The Agency _was, and was showrunner for one of my all time faves, _The D.A., _which sadly only ran 4 episodes. Add _Wolf Lake _and _STNG_ to the resume. IMHO, James Duff is not only a great writer, possibly as good as it gets, but he reinvented TV drama in a way not done before, which was to hire a cast of actors who each had great strong personalities in real life, and then encourage them to draw from those personalities when creating the characters he writes for, rather than just hiring the best-looking actor available and forcing him to conform to a preplanned idea of the character.

That is the very essence of egoless collaboration, and it foments a happy crew, happy talent, and great television. It certainly worked for _The Closer_.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Kentstater said:


> I don't know that I would call him a child. The actor is almost 21 and looks 25.
> He is supposed to be 15 or 16 I think.
> 
> It is not working.
> ...


+1


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> I'm really not liking the kid story line.
> 
> I keep hoping he'll be the next victim.


+1


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

We are big fans of the Major Crimes show.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

i must be in the minority but i love mary mcdonnell. she had a brief turn playing john carter's mother on er, did battlestar galactica and has 2 oscar nominations.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

iceturkee said:


> i must be in the minority but i love mary mcdonnell. she had a brief turn playing john carter's mother on er, did battlestar galactica and has 2 oscar nominations.


It is just a personal idea but I think her voice needs more power and a change of tone in her speaking, especially in the job she supposedly has in this show. She talks in basically a monotone.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Captain Raydor isn't the reason people are watching. It is the antics of the ensemble cast which were also on The Closer-especially lieutenant Provenza. The "Rusty" story line is the biggest tuneout-not to mention how unbelievable it is. I just hope Capt. Raydor doesn't ADOPT this jerky kid!! Then we will be stuck with him forever in every episode!


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Modern script theory seems to be that we need to have seconary parallel plot lines involving the main character's personal lives, in order to make them seem more like "real people" to us. You see this on all sorts of programs. For the Closer, we saw Brenda's interaction with Fritz and her parents. For Major Crimes, this is what they came up with for Raydor. Unless and until they come up with some other personal life scenarios for Raydor, my guess is we're stuck with this story line.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> Modern script theory seems to be that we need to have seconary parallel plot lines involving the main character's personal lives, in order to make them seem more like "real people" to us. You see this on all sorts of programs. For the Closer, we saw Brenda's interaction with Fritz and her parents. For Major Crimes, this is what they came up with for Raydor. Unless and until they come up with some other personal life scenarios for Raydor, my guess is we're stuck with this story line.


Yes, that does seem to be a trend. But if I have to put up with it, I think I'd rather we follow bits of Provenza's and Flynn's personal lives which would, I think, create sitcom-like story arcs.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Hopefully they'll dump the kid. If they keep dragging in the Kid and the letter writer I'll be gone.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

IMO, I believe some viewers are over sensitive regarding the troubled teens involvement in the show. This is a subplot that shows the positive side of policing and youth rehabilitation. In fact, I have a friend who as a long ago teen was walking on the wrong side of the law. Typical story, broken home, family violence, acting out teen. One day that teenager was arrested by a caring policeman. When the teen was put in foster care the arresting officer and his wife take her in and gave her a true family for many years. That saved my friend. My point is the sub-plot on Major Crimes is very realistic.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Just bumping this up to remind everyone that TNT is running some new episodes of "Major Crimes" starting tonight.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

This is why I try not to delete a record series when a show goes on a hiatus.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Serial link working like a charm. All set to record. Thanks anyway.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

eakes said:


> ...Major Crimes does not have the energy of Closer and I suspect it will flounder its way to an early grave.


Well, I guess that didn't go quite as expected.

Sorry for ressurecting an old thread, but the proof is in the pudding, and MC is the most-watched show on TNT, which is having a banner year.

Many did not like the "Rusty" story line, but they have done an excellent job with that. It seems like a strong and vital element. I think the show would be a lot narrower and just a predictable procedural without that, and it allowed us to warm up to Raydor, who was a pretty cold character at first. And I think the kid has been a great character, in spite of his storyline seeming at first like it might have been out of place in a procedural.

I think they also beat the odds; _The Closer_ was somewhat of an ensemble show, but it always also was led by a star, who was a 900-lb gorilla that drove all plot lines. It would have been expected that the spinoff would be a pale imitation without her (and she was really terrific, no question), but with no more Brenda Lee Johnson getting in the way, this show has flourished. Tough to do when you lose two main players like her and J.K. Simmons.

I was not sure I would be able to stay with it, especially a spinoff that is pretty much (at first) the same show minus its two biggest stars. But it has become one of my favorite shows, and it seems to just get better all the time. Today I saw the episode where they chased child abductors, from probably a few weeks ago. There is a scene where Fritz provides a kill shot that is edited _so damned professionally_, that I had to watch it a half dozen times, and was blown away each time.

Again, I think you have to tip your hat to James Duff, who I consider among the most talented writer/producers working. He can take any group of actors and writers and get the best out of them. I am in complete awe of how great this guy is.

Interesting fact: Producer/Creator James Duiff married Philip Keene (who plays Buzz in both series) in 2013.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

"Spoiler Alert"

The only disappointment was how the season ended with a somewhat typical "killer breaks out and is on the loose.". Now there is the renewed threat to Rusty and obliviously the public. Sorta hyped up drama. Still big fans of Major Crimes.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Thanks for the spoiler.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Thanks for the spoiler.


Sorry


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I keep thinking/hoping that Rusty will get killed, but it keeps not happening.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I have no problem with Rusty. AD Rios on the other hand would be a better candidate to be bump off.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

I enjoy this show very much, except for "Crusty". My poor wife listens to me ***** and moan about him every episode.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I like the combo of personalities. I reminds me of a few office experience I went thru during my career.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

1980ws said:


> I enjoy this show very much, except for "Crusty". My poor wife listens to me ***** and moan about him every episode.


I fast forward thru most of the scenes that he is in.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

In the spirit of full disclosure, there were also, IMHO, a lot of awkward things about the "Two Options" episode. It had a ton of action and was pretty good at the procedural part of illustrating how modern law enforcement entities are structured and how they work together (or don't), and was very tech-heavy, very "2014".

But my sneaking feeling is that the "guest" appearances here were calculated to try to build a new narrative around Fritz, along with Laurie Holden, Lindsay Price, two SWAT officers, and some of the other peripheral characters. It felt very much like a test balloon, a try for a spinoff of the spinoff. I have not seen eps after this, so it is speculation that has no basis at this time (please no more spoilers).

As such, there were a lot of scenes that were written to that end, and did not move the actual story along very well. It also made telling the story very awkward. I always find it to be something that greatly undermines what the writers could have done or their vision when a big guest star is slated, or a network or production company dictates that the show will become a temporary platform for trying out spinoff ideas, throwing everything at the wall with out regard for the characters and narrative, just to see what might stick.

If they wanted to build a new narrative around a strong character, I think they missed the boat. In 2006, Ray Wise, the great character actor (returning as Leland Palmer in the new _Twin Peaks_) played a "Better call Saul"-type of lawyer on two eps of _The Closer_ who came in and really chewed up the scenery. Between his delivery and the great lines they wrote for him I was really hoping to see a lot more of that character, and was thinking at the time that he would be a natural for a spinoff.

MC is also not perfect on its own, they are hampered by a small, TNT-like budget, and the music is always lame and predictable, and never has it really supported the show well. The music for _The Closer_, same budget, I imagine, was a little better, as they used a bit of a twangy, back-country approach to support the history of the character Brenda Lee Johnson.

There are obvious dramatic mistakes in execution (you can't reshoot on a small budget), but the writing, acting, producing is still first-rate, as are the scripts. Many will disagree with this point, but in my experience "Rusty" has won me over. I really can relate to his character and his story, and the actor is quite talented in making me want to root for his character. He's a terrific kid just trying to navigate the aftermath of a horrific upbringing, and I would adopt him in a second.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

spartanstew said:


> I keep thinking/hoping that Rusty will get killed, but it keeps not happening.


 Yeah he's goten a lot more tolerable but I still am really not that crazy about Rusty.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TNT has just announced the "Winter Premier" date which will be Monday, Feb. 15.


----------

